# All amber B14 corner lamps?



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

Does anyone out there know where one coudl get ahold of these corner lamps? Are they a JDM part, or a European part? Here is a link of what the look like (3rd picture down from the top) http://www.interq.or.jp/tokyo/simosato/link8.htm I have a few friends in Japan that could get it for me if they are JDM. Can anyone shed some light for me?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*corners*

i dont know if this would work but open them up a spray them with transparent orange paint. i know people do it with their taillights. i would like to know if that works


----------



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

That idea crossed my mind, but those transparent paints fade over time, and I really don't want to keep opening up my lamps to respray them.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

i wonder if it would look good at all. if you clear it will it last longer?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i mean.. thick enough coats.. your only looking at repainting every 2 years or so.. OR. you can just buy amber bulbs like i did!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

yeah i am still lookign for that transparent orange paint to this day. cant' find it anywhere. right now i have clears with a bright ass orange bulb in them. they look great


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure those came on the JDM Lucino.


I would LOVE to have them, along with the power folding mirrors.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

heh.. so amber is now cool again?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *heh.. so amber is now cool again? *


YUP... clear WAS the way to go  now... JDM is the way


----------

